# Coffee and Caffeine...Good or Bad?



## SeaBreeze (Apr 18, 2012)

Here's an interesting article on the effects of coffee and other caffeinated drinks in the areas of Type 2 Diabetes, stroke, depression, Parkinson's and dementia...http://www.healthyfellow.com/1171/caffeine-brain/#more-1171


----------



## Cristine (Jun 19, 2012)

Yes, like any other foods/drinks, there needs to be a balanced. Sure, caffeine could help boost energy, but too much of it could be fatal to one's health

Thanks for sharing this link.


----------



## jpgeek (Jun 28, 2012)

Medical reports say that 1 mg of caffeine per pound of body weight is what you can handle in a 24 hour period. That being said, I am allergic and therefore I stay away. Coffee on the other hand has cancer and ulcer causing ingredients and if you live in California, every coffee joint, including Starbucks, has a Cancer warning now.


----------



## Happyflowerlady (Jan 2, 2023)

For health reasons, I have started changing over from drinking coffee to drinking herbal coffee, such as chicory, and coffee substitutes made from grains, or other plants and roots.
I have to take medicine for my heart failure, and many medications are hard on the liver and kidneys, so I have stage 3 kidney failure.  It seemed to make sense to me to change over to something that would be similar to coffee, but was actually beneficial to my liver, kidneys, and digestive tract.

I have several kinds that I am using, and one that I really like is called Teeccino, which is  made like regular coffee, with any kind of brewing method. They have all kinds of different healthy flavors, and i just got a sampler pack of the new ones with beneficial mushrooms in them, which seems to be a big thing right now.

Anyway, this morning they sent me a link for their little booklet that explains more about how coffee affects us, and why it can be beneficial to drink less coffee and more of the herbal substitutes.
Since it is a free link, I thought I would share it here for anyone else who wants to modify their coffee consumption. (I tried doing the short version of this link, but it didn’t work)

https://cdn.shopify.com/s/files/1/0...ino_Quitting-Caffeine-Painlessly_V8-13mb.pdf?


----------



## Mike (Jan 2, 2023)

An interesting aside to this question, when they
make de-caffeinated tea and coffee, do you know
what is done with the caffeine?

It is put into some painkillers, to give you a boost
while the rest of the tablet tackles the pain.

I wonder what would happen if you were not allowed
caffeine by a doctor and you took a tablet that hat it
in the tablet.

Mike.


----------



## Happyflowerlady (Jan 2, 2023)

That is a great point, @Mike !  One of the side effects of stopping coffee is often headaches.   The caffeine actually shrinks the blood vessels in your brain, and you would think that when the brain didn’t get the caffeine and the blood vessels were able to expand again, your brain would be happy; but at first, it causes headaches. 
So, then you take pain medication, and that feeds more caffeine into your blood and into your brain, shrinking the blood vessels there and causing adrenal stress, just like drinking the coffee does. 

This is why it is sometimes a good plan to change over bit by bit.  The Teeccino people recommend mixing some into your coffee and gradually adding more herbal coffee and less caffeinated coffee.  Since I only usually had 1-2 cups first thing in the morning, it has been easy for me to adjust to not having a caffeine kick, and I really like the taste of the herbal coffee now.


----------



## Right Now (Jan 2, 2023)

For decades, research has fluctuated between coffee or caffeine being bad for health, or beneficial  for heart conditions.
Has anyone else noticed that Gertrude Hawk, Hershey's and Nestle have never altered their  ingredients to accommodate these surveys?  Hmmm.

I'm sticking to my caffeine habits that have done me no harm for 50 years.  If I had cut back on coffee, I would have been a different personality in mornings.


----------



## Jean-Paul (Jan 6, 2023)

Decaffenation is oftentimes with organic solvents, whichever leave behind dangerous residues.
Check the type of decaffeination solvent. Best is water, steam.

Jin


----------



## Sawfish (Jan 6, 2023)

What I like is a 16-18 oz glass of homemade French press using 1/4 dry cup beans, ground fine. One tsp sugar, plus some half & half.

If I miss a day or two, I feel no particular difference. Maybe I'm a bit less alert and...AHEM!...motivated, but otherwise OK.

On the way to work every day I'd stop at a place like Peet's (or local places) and have a 16 oz three shot double breve. I did this for probably 30 years.

It was very expensive, and when COVID set in I changed to my current French press dose. It's a decent substitute.


----------

